# before & after



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

when i first bought my car









wit some new wheels 









dropped a lil bit 









dropped a lil bit more 
























rest of mods... 
hot shot cai
welded muffler on stock piping... 

in the future im going to swap in a sr20de or ve.... and i am also going to upgrade to either Tein basic or SS


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

THE rims look sick! needs some sideskirts now!


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

xt_out said:


> THE rims look sick! needs some sideskirts now!


thanks man... word on the skirts, i need to get some... i also need to yank my pussy ass motor out and stick in something w some balls


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Keep up the good work...

Love the color by the way


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> Keep up the good work...
> 
> Love the color by the way


thanks mike.. there is alot more work to be done, A lot more. 

i wish i was rich


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks nice, wheels are very hawt.

And as far as an engine with some balls, I'm suprised mike didn't say anything about that that because his 1.6 has more balls then my 2.5

a DE/VE swap would be awsome though, you'll find info about it in the sr20de motor section.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Looks nice, wheels are very hawt.
> 
> And as far as an engine with some balls, I'm suprised mike didn't say anything about that that because his 1.6 has more balls then my 2.5
> 
> a DE/VE swap would be awsome though, you'll find info about it in the sr20de motor section.


thanks... yeah.. i forgot to say that mike and evil twins car's are exceptions... i just want a ve so freakin bad


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

nice very nice!


----------

